

Startups: Working in "bizarro world" - gislebertus
http://www.charuhas.com/working-in-bizarro-world/

======
sfphotoarts
"Failure is good." - I think they need to clarify a little, failure is
generally considered bad, but when followed by success is seen in a much more
favorable light.

~~~
ams6110
The subhead says "failure is good" but reading further it becomes clear that
what he's saying is "failures come with the territory" Most startups fail.
Successes are of course better, but failures are expected and not seen as
negatives, more as learning experiences and motivators to succeed on the next
attempt.

~~~
sho
Or how about "the presence of failure is good", since it means people are
trying things and taking risks.

~~~
nostrademons
I'd rather go with "failure is better than not trying at all", which seems to
be exactly what he meant but is also so obvious that I doubt it'd make a good
blog post. ;-)

------
movix
Great article - nice to know my misfit credentials are finally useful.

